# Snowpack Stability this year.



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Last year we had a cold and dry November which caused some depth hoar and season long deep instability. This year looks like a wetter/warmer early season. How does this bode for the snowpack?

Obviously, nothing can be certain and everyone in the BC needs to do their own analysis.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hard to say, it's going to be different region to region, and even ridge to ridge. Where I have been riding the last few weekends definitely has a depth hoar layer that is about 3-4" thick at ground level. With a nice slab on top. Not great, but pretty typical for Colorado. Generally speaking, did the ground get cold before the snow really started to fall and after it falls are you going to get a prolonged dry spell. If the first happened, you probably didn't get that much depth hoar. If the seconds happens, all bets are off. Every time you go out, poke around and see what the layers look like. In early season, you can probably do it with a ski pole or your hand. Once it starts to pile up, it'll take a shovel. By then you should have a pretty good idea what the snow pack is up to, so it shouldn't be necessary to dig as often. When you are doing more avy prone slopes is where I tend to dig. Ones that I have a good familiarity with the layers and lots of safe zones, not as much.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I gotta do that too. I wouldn't want to get caught in an avalanche here in the East Coast. :laugh:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

We already have more snow in a lot of places than we did last year end of November. It will be interesting.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

Zee,

If you haven't already, you should check Greg Johnson's blog out. Very well respected snowboarder in the avi field who resides near Rogers pass.

Lot's of very good info from.

The Oasis Project


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Zee said:


> We already have more snow in a lot of places than we did last year end of November. It will be interesting.


Where at dude? It all melted in the cities, I was afraid it would have turned the snow into rain and burned away at any base still on the ground in the mountains. 

You're right about snow conditions last year though, f*cking brutal.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

MunkySpunk said:


> I gotta do that too. I wouldn't want to get caught in an avalanche here in the East Coast. :laugh:


Gotta watch them ice slides bro


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Ale_Capone said:


> Zee,
> 
> If you haven't already, you should check Greg Johnson's blog out. Very well respected snowboarder in the avi field who resides near Rogers pass.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm going to check it out.




Dano said:


> Where at dude? It all melted in the cities, I was afraid it would have turned the snow into rain and burned away at any base still on the ground in the mountains.
> 
> You're right about snow conditions last year though, f*cking brutal.


Higher elevations are already getting a base. Revy posted that they already had 80+ cm up top, and it's going to snow for the next 10-12 days.


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

No problem. And I was wrong, he resides in Revy right now.


----------

